# Temperatures After Using Benchmark



## undervoltenjoyer (Nov 16, 2022)

Do anyone knows why my temperatures arent around the same celsius? (i was benchmarking at the moment)


----------



## JATownes (Nov 16, 2022)

Need a little more info.  Your post doesn't give enough details.  

Please fill in your system specs on your profile, or post them here.  Following that, please install hwinfo64, sensors only, then run a bench and post a screenshot. That will give us enough information to start.


----------

